# Help setting up YAMAHA RX-N600 with no spkrs



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi folks,

I have a HDTV - Toshiba 57H84C,
a generic S-VIDEO DVD player, and
Rogers HD PVR with composite video out.

I have just bought a YAMAHA RX-N600

My original set up had both the PVR and the DVD player connected to the TV, and we'd change the TV channel to change the input.

I am having diffuculty connecting the Yahama to both the PVR and the DVD player. Either one works OK, but when both are connected - well, I only get audio from whatever is plugged into the far left (when viewed from the back).

We have no speakers yet - they'll be bought when we get more money! Right now though, we want all audio to come out of the TV.

Can anyone assist?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's probably auto-sensing. You'll likely have to power off the one on the left to allow the other one to be detected.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks - I'll try powering off the DVD player and see if the sound reverts to the PVR.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope. Whatever is plugged into the 'DVD' input is what's heard regardless of what input is chosen on the Yahama dial, and whatever is powered on.

Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

OK - this now works but the volume control doesn't.

I turned off Zone 2 and moved the connections around on the back, but the volume control does nada.

Very frustrating


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This isn’t the first time I’ve heard about problems with this receiver. Unless you have a need for its networking capabilities – and judging from your equipment it doesn’t look like you do – I'd exchange it for something else.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

